# 27 inch FULL HD LED (AH-IPS) monitor under 18k



## NETBOY (Jul 23, 2014)

I have Lenovo Y510p laptop and would like to buy a IPS LED monitor. 

I have shortlisted AOC i2369VM  and  AOC 3D LED D2367ph?


Any other suggestion please??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 23, 2014)

AOC i2369VM


----------



## NETBOY (Jul 24, 2014)

what about AOC D2367ph??
Both have same contrast ratio and same panel... design of D2367ph is good, plus 3D with Rs 2000 more.

could you please some other IPS LED monitors also under 14k


----------



## ashusood331 (Jul 24, 2014)

AOC i2369VM and AOC 3D LED D2367ph are good selection but If I am in place of you then I should go for best brand like Dell and HP. Because I think that Dell and Hp is better brand in compare to AOC. So according to my opinion you should choose Dell S2440L 24 inch LED with DVI Monitor and HP Pavilion 23fi 23-inch IPS LED Monitor.


----------



## NETBOY (Jul 24, 2014)

thanks for reply.Both are good looking monitors, specially HP one  but they are overpriced online. i'll be buying online as in Allahabad i can't find a dealer.
Please suggest some 2014 models with AH-IPS display. 





ashusood331 said:


> AOC i2369VM and AOC 3D LED D2367ph are good selection but If I am in place of you then I should go for best brand like Dell and HP. Because I think that Dell and Hp is better brand in compare to AOC. So according to my opinion you should choose Dell S2440L 24 inch LED with DVI Monitor and HP Pavilion 23fi 23-inch IPS LED Monitor.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2014)

dell s2440l is not ips either. i vote for aoc i2369vm.3d may be useless addition, i guess. check for reviews first since you are buying a product and not a brand..


----------



## NETBOY (Jul 24, 2014)

but 3D model does have a better design. is there any other difference between two them??
And HP 23Fi also have a AH-IPS panel.... 

AOC D2367Ph (Looks good...Plus 3D ) -Rs 13,700
AOC I2369VM (Only available in black..i want siver and VFM)- Rs 11,100
HP 23fi (Design is Awesome .. ) -Rs11,800

i don't need 3D but i like the design of AOC 3D model. Or should go for 27"?? 
i am confused.. want to choose in terms of value for money.


rijinpk1 said:


> dell s2440l is not ips either. i vote for aoc i2369vm.3d may be useless addition, i guess. check for reviews first since you are buying a product and not a brand..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2014)

all are fine. d2367ph is a bit old though.i2369vm is new and uses ah ips compared to the ips of the above 3d model. hp 23fi is also good, but i doubt it uses ah ips. hp  23xi uses ah ips though.


----------



## NETBOY (Jul 24, 2014)

As i can't find AOC i2369vm silver model online, is it available in any website? 
or should i go for HP 23fi ?? Even i am not sure about AH-IPS. Will it make a huge difference in comparison to AOC i2369VM display quality and price quoted above worth it??

I will be using it for Movies and occasionally gaming. 







rijinpk1 said:


> all are fine. d2367ph is a bit old though.i2369vm is new and uses ah ips compared to the ips of the above 3d model. hp 23fi is also good, but i doubt it uses ah ips. hp  23xi uses ah ips though.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2014)

i dont know how the picture quality varies for those models. there are few people here who uses i2369vm.i think  you will not be disappointed if you go for hp either.
dont know about the availability of silver model either.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 24, 2014)

I searched Asus,Benq,Dell...

Every monitors have different features...and Inputs....Any one have all-combine most features Monitors....for future proof...?


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 24, 2014)

NETBOY said:


> but 3D model does have a better design. is there any other difference between two them??
> And HP 23Fi also have a AH-IPS panel....
> 
> AOC D2367Ph (Looks good...Plus 3D ) -Rs 13,700
> ...



What is your budget? and what will be the main purpose of your monitor?
That 3d monitor is passive 3d which is inferior to active 3d. 
With 3d moniors there wil be a limited area where you can sit and actually appreciate the 3d effect.
With active 3d you need a compatible gpu and display.
Check out these if you want active 3d 3D Glasses and Displays | NVIDIA
or
Recommended 3D Displays

If you are on a limited budget then go for a 2d or passive 3d monitor if you want to experience some sort of 3d but the 2d brightness does suffer on a passive 3d display but you might not be able to notice the difference.

--------------

If you want a monitor for gaming then I would suggest to look for monitors with 120+ Hz refresh rate [if your gpu is strong enough to give 60+ fps in games], that will be 3d and best for gaming. But it will probably cost more than 20k+ and also come in TN panels. You won't find more than 60Hz in ips panels.


----------



## NETBOY (Jul 25, 2014)

thanks for your detailed reply.

My budget is 14k.
Help me choose between AOC D2367Ph or AOC I2369VM or HP 23fi.

Will it be good decision to opt Hp 23fi over AOC i2369vm which is a AH-IPS.
Considering the price which i have mentioned above.

Please suggestion some more option for 23-24" under 12k and  how about AOC i2769VM for Rs 17,500 worth it??

GPU - Geforce GT 755M But I will be using it for Movies and occasionally gaming. 





sniperz1 said:


> What is your budget? and what will be the main purpose of your monitor?
> That 3d monitor is passive 3d which is inferior to active 3d.
> With 3d moniors there wil be a limited area where you can sit and actually appreciate the 3d effect.
> With active 3d you need a compatible gpu and display.
> ...


----------



## NETBOY (Jul 26, 2014)

Guys please suggest.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2014)

netboy said:


> guys please suggest.



aoc i2369vm


----------



## NETBOY (Jul 27, 2014)

I want to buy 27" monitor 

AOC i2769vm or any other suggestion ??


bssunil said:


> aoc i2369vm


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2014)

NETBOY said:


> I want to buy 27" monitor
> 
> AOC i2769vm or any other suggestion ??



How many times should I tell you??? Go with AOC i2769VM or close this thread man...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

^^ you told only once.


----------



## NETBOY (Jul 27, 2014)

Spare me _/\_. Please don't comment from now on my post.
Look first you have mentioned 23" model previously. And please check the title of the thread.
Thanks.   



bssunil said:


> How many times should I tell you??? Go with AOC i2769VM or close this thread man...



- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION]
hahaha
I have ordered AOC i2769vm before starting this thread. Just wanted to make sure did i made a right decision.  I thought that if you guys will suggest any other option, then i will cancel my order. 
Thanks buddy for your detailed replies. 



rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ you told only once.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

it is not a bad monitor either. you will not be disappointed. anyway i dont like 1080p on 27" screen.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is not a bad monitor either. you will not be disappointed. anyway i dont like 1080p on 27" screen.



But 1440P on a 27" is way too costly in India I think.Its better to go with Korean Monitors if you have the cash.

Link:Brand New First LED Monitor FSM 270YV 27" 16 9 2560x1440 IPS HDMI DP Tilt | eBay


----------



## NETBOY (Jul 30, 2014)

Received it yesterday


----------



## seamon (Jul 30, 2014)

Everyone has Lenovo Y510p.


----------

